# Anyone having trouble replying?



## ohnovino (16 Jun 2012)

I've been trying to reply to a thread but can't get it to work. I click "Post Reply", the button greys out for a couple of seconds and the little progress bar thingy appears in the top right, but then the bar vanishes and the button goes back to blue without my reply appearing.

I was going to ask if anyone else had this problem, but I guess if you do then you probably can't reply to this thread either! So instead I'll see if I can reply to this thread. If I'm not back in two minutes send help!...


----------



## ohnovino (16 Jun 2012)

Testing...


----------



## ohnovino (16 Jun 2012)

Well, how odd. I still can't post to the other thread (this one) but I can post here.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jun 2012)

no,just posted a test in it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I've been trying to reply to a thread but can't get it to work. I click "Post Reply", the button greys out for a couple of seconds and the little progress bar thingy appears in the top right, but then the bar vanishes and the button goes back to blue without my reply appearing.
> 
> I was going to ask if anyone else had this problem, but I guess if you do then you probably can't reply to this thread either! So instead I'll see if I can reply to this thread. If I'm not back in two minutes send help!...


It all seems ok from here. Peteaud has also just done a test post on the other thread. Time for a cookie clear out?


----------



## ohnovino (16 Jun 2012)

It still won't let me post there! I've cleared cookies, emptied the cache, disabled all my ad/script blocking add-ons and shut down and reopened my browser.

It's not as if I've got anything interesting to say, but it's wound me up now! Maybe it's the new "It's Stopped Raining So Get Out And Ride" feature.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jun 2012)

ohnovino said:


> It still won't let me post there! I've cleared cookies, emptied the cache, disabled all my ad/script blocking add-ons and shut down and reopened my browser.
> 
> It's not as if I've got anything interesting to say, but it's wound me up now! Maybe it's the new "It's Stopped Raining So Get Out And Ride" feature.


 
No one likes you, no one ones loves you
Better go and eat some worms


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2012)

Well I'd have to go with a cookie issue as there's no feature within the software to restrict individuals from posting in selected threads.

Have you tried replying from a different device/machine? Do you have one available to you - one that you haven't used CC on before?

Also what browser are you using? Do you have a different browser you could try?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ohnovino (17 Jun 2012)

Well I've managed to post there now, but only by logging in to the server at work with a remote desktop connection and then using IE through that. So it must have been something on my local machine/browser, but I'm still baffled as to what it was.


----------



## benb (9 Jul 2012)

I've got the same problem, in the same thread. See here.

My assumption is that it's an extension (maybe Adblock) in Chrome that's preventing it, as I have successfully posted from the same PC by using IE.


----------

